# Is Saleh Stevens MMA legit?



## davidadam625 (Mar 27, 2018)

I was thinking about Saleh Stevens MMA, any suggestions?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 27, 2018)

I never heard of him. I did some googling and found that he has a (very) short e-book on MMA. His bio says that he fought as an amateur but had a career-ending injury before turning pro. I can’t find any confirmation that he actually competed, but amateur fights don’t always show up in the various databases.

Your question seems to indicate that he has a gym you are interested in checking out. If such a gym exists, it doesn’t seem to have a website. He does have a (not tremendously informative) blog which hasn’t been updated recently. 

The only other results I found for “Saleh Stevens MMA” is a bunch of questions just like this one on various forums over the last 3 months - not just martial arts forums, all sorts of unrelated forums. It’s almost as if someone was trying to spam the web to increase the visibility of the search term. If so, I’m not sure what they’re trying to promote. The book perhaps? With so many extensively researched books on MMA out there, I’m not sure why anyone would pay for a 36 page book by an unknown author. (Amazon says the book is 36 pages, but the one customer review says it’s only 12 pages.)


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I did some googling




I did as well and found some of those queries are on extremist far right ( one was actually a Nazi site) websites which send warning bells going. If those types are interested or if as you are saying someone is 'advertising' I'd be careful about training with someone who is interesting these type of people.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah but one was also a Minecraft forum. Which I though was a weird place to ask.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Yeah but one was also a Minecraft forum. Which I though was a weird place to ask.



I don't actually know what that is!  Have I just made one of those confessions where people gasp at my ignorance?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 28, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I don't actually know what that is!  Have I just made one of those confessions where people gasp at my ignorance?


It's a video game, sort of like playing with Lego on the computer. It's especially popular with kids. Definitely not a home for martial arts discussion.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 28, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I did as well and found some of those queries are on extremist far right ( one was actually a Nazi site) websites which send warning bells going. If those types are interested or if as you are saying someone is 'advertising' I'd be careful about training with someone who is interesting these type of people.


MMA = Militant Marching *ssholes?



drop bear said:


> Yeah but one was also a Minecraft forum. Which I though was a weird place to ask.


MMA = Minecraft Mods Association?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> MMA = Militant Marching *ssholes?




I'm not sure MMA ) or MA people in general) people can actually march, they fight well, train well but seem to lack co-ordination in certain areas! I went to a big seminar all sorts of martial arts people, for a laugh the warm up was aerobics, the amount of people who couldn't go in the same direction was amazing. Those who did kata weren't so bad ( though they couldn't do the dance type moves lol) but dear me the people who bumped into each, the drill instructor in me winced.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 28, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I'm not sure MMA ) or MA people in general) people can actually march, they fight well, train well but seem to lack co-ordination in certain areas! I went to a big seminar all sorts of martial arts people, for a laugh the warm up was aerobics, the amount of people who couldn't go in the same direction was amazing. Those who did kata weren't so bad ( though they couldn't do the dance type moves lol) but dear me the people who bumped into each, the drill instructor in me winced.


I expect you’re correct, but my comment was a suggestion for what the initials might mean when describing Nazis rather than martial artists. Our hypothetical spammer could be attempting to broaden his target audience by reinterpreting “MMA.” For another example, he might post on a forum for exotic pet owners to promote his book on Monkey & Mongoose Aficionados.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 28, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Monkey & Mongoose Aficionados.



Nope.  Those guys go by “M&MA”


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I expect you’re correct, but *my comment was a suggestion for what the initials might mean when describing Nazis rather than martial artists*. Our hypothetical spammer could be attempting to broaden his target audience by reinterpreting “MMA.” For another example, he might post on a forum for exotic pet owners to promote his book on Monkey & Mongoose Aficionados.




Yes I know, I was being facetious not serious!


----------



## zyamtorres (Apr 26, 2018)

Any research into Saleh Stevens MMA?


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 29, 2018)

zyamtorres said:


> Any research into Saleh Stevens MMA?


I'll get a kindle trial to read his book (for free), will let you know


----------



## Buka (Apr 29, 2018)

davidadam625 said:


> I was thinking about Saleh Stevens MMA, any suggestions?



Yes. Think about something else.

And welcome to MartialTalk, David.


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 29, 2018)

Okay, I had a quick look at his book - it actually seems reasonably researched. Also, it's 32 pages on my laptop screen. 

With that said, his website seems strange, to say the least. 

As for the guy himself, I can't find anything, no credentials or otherwise.

Also, for the other author, I found something about securities fraud and books with titles like "How to Make Big Bucks from Big Blogs"



Buka said:


> Yes. Think about something else.
> 
> And welcome to MartialTalk, David.



So I will agree with this.


----------

